# Which Shotgun would you perfer for grouse!



## Grouse Hunter

*Which Shotgun would you perfer for grouse!*​
12 gauge4240.00%16 gauge98.57%20 gauge4946.67%28 gauge54.76%


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Me well i have been hunting grouse for a long time and i have used a lot of different guns but for the last couple of year i have been useing my 28 gauge so its my favorite!


----------



## muskat

I have an old Coast to Coast 2 3/4" 12 gauge that my grandfather gave to me...........its all about the memories, not about the gun.
I use this for Sharpies.


----------



## howlplay

Although a 12 ga. is more than enough, I take it out for everything. My first gun was a break action single shot 20 gauge, which I used last year for grouse a couple times, and it was really fun actually. The BB's spread for a deadly close shot! The only pheasants I killed as a kid were the ones that got up between your legs, or right behind. Opening grouse is going to be real lonely this year considering i lost my favorite hunting shadow.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

ya a 20 gauge is a good gun as well for a farly far shotso if i no im gonna need a a gun that can shoot a little farther but like i said over all i perfer 28 gauge


----------



## Spyider

no .410? I use a .410 single shot all the time for grouse(might as well challenge your self by not using a 12 or 20 gauge). I rarely miss and when I do its because theres too much brush in the way.


----------



## Remington 7400

I'll take my franchi 20 ga, with a modified choke and remington express number 6. You don't need 12 ga shot charges to knock a grouse down. Plus the 20 is light!


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards

My grandfather passed his old Stevens Model 311 20 ga. to me around 2003. It's barrel is short enough for working the thick stuff comfortably, and the gun is light enough to cary all day long.


----------



## WingedShooter7

well i voted 12 gauge because more power but 20 gauge is a nice gun when using 3 inch


----------



## bubba682

I use a12 2 3/4 no. 5 shot works nice.


----------



## pennsyltucky

16 ga ithaca featherlite nice n lite.


----------



## wirehairman

Shoot my SKB 20 ga. side-by-side for all upland, opening day to closing.


----------



## 94silverado

The .410 is a good gun my grampa has a story about a single shot .410 (i have now) with 12 shells and 13 pheasants.


----------



## huntbeaverbay

i actually used a .410 for my first year, and it worked good under heavy cover, but i tried to shoot one across a roadside, and didnt go too well. if you do use one, i recommend it under heavy cover, where they will flush close by.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I think the 410 would be great but I'm kinda cheap and go with a slingshot, it doesn't waste as much meat.


----------



## Maverick

A 12 gauge with Fiochi 5's are tough to beat? IMO....


----------



## GSPKurt

A .410 on grouse? C'mon, guys...

I use a Beretta A303 20 Ga. Semi-auto, 26" bbl, English stock, skeet choke.

Remington Express Long Range Hi-brass 2 3/4" 1 oz. #7 1/2.

That's for Ruffs with a GSP (mine) and/or English Setter (my buddy's), both well-trained. I have never hunted sharptails (yet).


----------



## casey_714

GSPKurt said:


> A .410 on grouse? C'mon, guys...


I'm kind of wondering where you're trying to get at with that comment???

People have been using .410s on grouse for a long time. In fact, that is what my dad, and his dad before him have used. That is what I use as well...no problems. It seems that you are very mislead.


----------



## Wes

I use a 12 ga Montefeltro with a 24" barrell for sharptails, huns, and pheasants. With different loads for pheasants. If I hunted ruffs I'd use it for them as well, I like the pointability of the gun. Wes


----------



## gonehuntin'

12 ga exclusively. I hate wounding birds and figure the more I can pollute the air with shot, the better.


----------



## Murdock1960

Still using my 870 wingmaster that i bought used back around 1976.Had to put a new saftey in it and reblued it but still a sweet shooting gun!


----------



## Waterspaniel

I like my Berretta Silver pigeon o/u in 12 ga, 24 inch barrels. Bought it with grouse in mind actually. Versitile in that I can load it light with "generous patterns" for early season grouse work over young dogs, with birds that hold nice. Later in the year the loads get beefier and doubles as a great pheasant gun.

But..... I have a gun that was my dads that is a grouse gun through and through. 1926 Ithica sxs (Flues model). On those big treks across the Prairie, it is a dream. I sacrifice some power, but I can still shoulder it after an all day hunt.

Later in the year we hunt ducks in the morning, and upland in the afternoon. But in Sept, it walking behind pointers all day long. By the end of the week, the sxs comes out for nostalgia, and to give me a break from lugging a 12 ga.

I used to use on old Italian sXs for everything. GOD was that heavy. Definetly not something to lug around all day in the Sept heat.

If I hunted Grouse, and Nothing else, I would find a Browning Citori in 16 ga.


----------



## Bore.224

12 Ga with 18.5 inch barrel and cylender Choke. #6 shot. shot spreads out real quick and does not beat the bird up as much, tried improved choke with a 26 inch barrel and tore up some good birds!

I would like to give the 20 ga a try.


----------



## Springer

I just picked up a Stoeger Uplander Supreme SxS in 20 ga. so I will be using that tomorrow.
I will be shooting 7 1/2 over pointing dogs.


----------



## little hunter

i use a mossberg 20 gauge pump on pheasants,and this week im gonna hunt ruffed grouse with it. Im really looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## pointblankshot

12 gauge benelli with imp. cylinder. It seems to knock 'em dead (when I actually shoot well).


----------



## Horsager

Franchi 28ga semi-auto W/cyl choke. Federal Premium #8's or #7's. AA's, Rem STS, Federal gold medal, and high velocity Fiocci's also work. I've been using that shotgun for 8 years on ruffies and sharps, works great.


----------



## mallardrocker

i use a ithaca model 37 improved fiel load... 2'3/4

Works good for me when im on...


----------



## mallard

If I could afford any of these guns
1.purdy SBS
2.merckel SBS or O/U
3.browning SBS
4.browning citori O/U with an english stock.


----------



## speedimager

Ithaca 20ga Ultra featherlight pump. 
I love that gun!!!


----------



## Dick Monson

> 3.browning SBS
> 4.browning citori O/U with an english stock.


 What ga.? Today might be your lucky day!


----------



## mallard

Dick Monson said:


> 3.browning SBS
> 4.browning citori O/U with an english stock.
> 
> 
> 
> What ga.? Today might be your lucky day!
Click to expand...

Dick,I was thinking 2og,or 16 g.


----------



## Dick Monson

Sorry, you're out of luck, both of mine are 12.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

My Browning Gold Fusion 12ga 26" is as light weight as most 20ga but with the knock down of a 12ga


----------



## Jungda99

I use a 3901 Beretta 20ga. I love it. Its light and semi-auto.


----------



## newenglanddrisc

Use that same gun that you shoot cases of shells with in september at the skeet and sporting clay clubs
I don't care about the gauge, action or looks................just take the one you shoot al the time !!!
That will gi eyou better results than a new purdey that you haven't put more than 5 boxes of shells thru


----------



## newenglanddrisc

still amazes me ( maybe not as many people re-load as I thought) at how many of us americans think that using heavy loads in 20 gauge gun ( or even heavy loads in a twelve) will be more effective on birds such as grouse
The heavy loads ( I load my 16 side by side with one ounce and would probably use an ounce load on a 12 as well) mean shorter shot strings ( doesn't do you any good to have 3 pounds of lead in the barrel if most of it is well behind the front pellets which are closinging in on the crossing grouse)
Heavy loads also mean more chamber pressures so that means that they require slower burning powders ( how many know that magnum loads often have lower velocities than target loads ?) to keep the chamber pressures safer for the gun
heavy loads also mean more distorted pellets ( flying off in other directions) as opposed to nice fast patterns that all arrive at the same time
the industry preys on "We Americans" that always think more is better and high brass means better when in fact your skeet ( winchester AA) are probably your best loads for Grouse regardless of the time of year


----------



## newenglanddrisc

with all that being said, maybe I'll carry my parker 12 next year loaded with 3" magunms ( and 00 buckshot)
then I can have an excuse when I miss

still reminds me ( funniest thing last year) when I was hunting in some state land where they release those poor pheasants ( like shooting pigeons in central parks) and after just an hour or so we had more than enough of lead filled birds
then a couple of guys pulled in to the lot and one got out with an old browning auto 5 with A SCOPE ON THE TOP of the receiver
told me that he shoots his pheasants with the scope !!

that was it...........said I was staying in Vermont, NH, Maine and or going back to wisconsin


----------

